# Upmann Connie 1 vs RyJ Exhibicion 4 ???



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Looking to order a box of either H. Upmann Connoisseur No.1 or Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion No.4.

If I've had either before it was so long ago it's now just a faded memory. ATM, I'm leaning toward the RyJ based on several reviews citing cherry, cream & chocolate nuances. So, maybe it's more a matter of seeking reassurance. 

Still, Connie 1's are almost universally raved over, so there's still a decision to made. Wish I didn't have to choose, and no doubt I'll eventually have to have 'em both, but for the moment it's gotta' be one or the other.

BTW, on one hand I love Mag46, HUHC & HUPC, and RyJ Church, SC, & PC on the other (really, hardly a CC marca out there in which I can't find something to love).

Comments on recent production would be especially appreciated.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

I can't speak to either one, I have to Connie 1's resting and if the Exhibicion is anything like the recent releases of the Churchill and the SC then you are golden.

btw, PM sent


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

'11 Connies are available right now, and smoking great. Get those now, and start smoking. Get the RyJ later and lay them down.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

No contest.....the 1 all the way...the RyJ is a forgetable cigar


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Connie 1


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

connie 1 for me too


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> '11 Connies are available right now, and smoking great. Get those now, and start smoking. Get the RyJ later and lay them down.


Everyone beat me to it but I'll echo it anyway. Connie 1s!!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the input guys!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Call me fickle, but I ended up stretching the budget and buying them both. 

Neither have arrived yet, and I doubt either will be ROTT'd. So it may be a while before I confirm whether I should have heeded the consensus and just doubled up on the Connies. Stay tuned!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

curmudgeonista said:


> Call me fickle, but I ended up stretching the budget and buying them both.
> 
> Neither have arrived yet, and I doubt either will be ROTT'd. So it may be a while before I confirm whether I should have heeded the consensus and just doubled up on the Connies. Stay tuned!


Congrats. ....the Connie really like 60 rh


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Congrats. ....the Connie really like 60 rh


Seems they all do! I store at 63%-65% RH. But I dry-box CC's before smoking.


----------



## TomF (Apr 14, 2015)

The saddest sight in the world.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

curmudgeonista said:


> Call me fickle, but I ended up stretching the budget and buying them both.
> 
> Neither have arrived yet, and I doubt either will be ROTT'd. So it may be a while before I confirm whether I should have heeded the consensus and just doubled up on the Connies. Stay tuned!


Update: While I did order both, the RyJ Exi4's did not make it (see my "Confiscated!" thread). Was refunded and ordered BBF from another vendor in their place. Just as happy.

The Connies did come through, though, and I'm very pleased with them.


----------

